# BIMINI TRIP



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Well guys welandedyesterday (Fritz you did great) in Ft Lauderdale and I am still down here. We had an absolutely awesome time. The weather was perfect the Vis was unbelievable (80-100ft) and the dives were spectacular. I am down here boat shopping for the next few days but when I get home I will upload some pics. Well I am off to the IGFA hall of fame and then to a trial run on a boat. Thanks MBT for a great vacation:bowdown Can't wait to hear from the rest of the crew!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, what an awesome trip! This was one of the best trips I've ever been on. As Matt said, beautiful weather, beautiful water, good company, and a great vacation! I'll have to wait for the statute of limitations to elapse before I can tell most of the stories, but suffice itto say we made our own fun in Bimini! Can't wait to get the pictures developed and post a full report. :letsdrink


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

one thing that you can be sure of is that the island is not the same since the mob hit it. 

it was as close to a 50/50 ratio of diving and drinking as one could get. good luck on the boat matt.

heres to being sober for a few days


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad all you guys made it back in one piece. Cant wait for the pics to follow. It sounded like a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

It was definitely an awesome trip!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ifanother one gets scheduled for next year, I'm in.

Everyone hada great time, and no one got arrested... can't ask for anything more!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Felix, Sean and I are nominating you for an award related to your activities in Bimini. I can't say in public what the award is for, but nonetheless I don't foresee any competition.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *spearfisher (10/14/2008)*Felix, Sean and I are nominating you for an award related to your activities in Bimini. I can't say in public what the award is for, but nonetheless I don't foresee any competition.


Any :takephoto ofsuch activities?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds great. I would love to make the trip one of these years.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

those activities were behind closed doors and involved 2 librarians and sounded like :banghead from my room. GO FELIX ...you definately made good use of your time....

one of many pics...THEY LOVE THE CONCH!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (10/15/2008)*those activities were behind closed doors and involved 2 librarians and sounded like :banghead from my room. GO FELIX ...you definately made good use of your time....


Damn man! I'm sitting here laughing so hard that I'm crying!! Sorry you guys weren't able to get any sleep... wait, no I'm not... I had a Great time!

For pictures of said activity, you'll have to check with DJ. I think he said something about drilling a hole in the wall separating his room from mine.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, can't wait for the details and :takephoto Please use the forum pic processor instead of that damn photobucket so everyone can see them.

Thanks


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the trip... 

Views from behind the hotel:


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

couple more... these were taken the evening of Oct 11.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang man!!!!! Wish I could a made it for this one!!! I gotta get there one time with ou guys!! More pics! More pics!!!

And Felix....you can tell me buddy!!!!.....:letsdrink


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, Felixmade good use of the "accomidations." Other awards given out this week were the interacting with the locals award given toSean and Doc... the DGCUI award (driving golf carts under the influence) shared by DJ, Doc, and myself... Triggerfish wrestling, again Sean Mclemore... Most Conch pissers eaten in one sitting, Doc with DJ a close second... many more to come!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

That golf cart was Priceless!!! I'll post some pics of it when I get them.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i would like to thank everyone that will be able to back up my trigger wrangling story, i'm sure that we will have a lot of people (i.e. claydoh) that won't believe it, but i went in the water with just a knife and some gloves and came out with a 5lb trigger fish which i caught by the tail and stabbed in the head. thanks for the award rich

pic of the mbt cruiser


----------

